# Making/Porting A Boot Animation



## hondapwns (Nov 5, 2011)

I Found A Domo Boot Animation For The Galaxy Nexus, Converted The Pictures Inside To The Correct Resolution And Rezipped It And Flashed It And It Failed ....Im Not Really A Beginner At Coding But I Am Having Trouble Figuring Out Why It Won't Flash ...Anybody Wanna Help Me 

Sent From My Stock Deodexed Debloated .902 DROID Bionic Using Magic


----------



## hondapwns (Nov 5, 2011)

Heres The File http://db.tt/jPcVH10R

Sent From My Stock Deodexed Debloated .902 DROID Bionic Using Magic


----------



## ddggttff3 (Oct 11, 2011)

try this:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ww6gvz6vlbqpj9f/bootanimation.zip

manually move it to /system/media, and give it permissions rw-r--r--


----------

